# Help: Got my email account back after it had been hacked and...



## semperreformata (Jun 17, 2011)

the language had been changed to arabic, can anyone help me change it back. It is a hotmail account. I've tried logging out and trying to make another account to get familiar enough with the website,but still the website is in the same language. Help! I don't know any arabic.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 17, 2011)

Delete your hotmail related cookies using whatever browser function lets you view cookies. Close your browser afterwards, re-start, and then login again to see if this solves the issue.

AMR


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 17, 2011)

Okay, if Patrick's advice doesn't work, here's what my Hotmail says in English. Go to Options--when you're in your inbox, Options will be in the upper right beside a question mark and two lines below the account name. A drop-down should appear. Choose the last option (which would read More Options if it were in English). The screen should change. Now, let's hope everything is organized the same on this page in Arabic as it is in English. If so, find the second group on the right-hand side. This would say Customizing Hotmail if it were in English. Hopefully the third choice is Language, so click whatever it says. Then it should be a list with radio buttons---for me, English is the fifth one down. It likely is written in English, as it appears each language name is written as it would appear to a native speaker. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## semperreformata (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you both it is back to english...what a joy to be able to understand what my inbox stuff says


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 20, 2011)

أخبار سارة



amr


----------

